# Shiner bash



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

i just checked the website. it seems it's down to one route from Austin to Shiner. The Houston and San Antonio routes have been eliminated, bummer. visit http://www.shinerbash.com/


----------



## runningdud (Mar 17, 2005)

bummer. I live in Houston and intended to do this ride from Houston since it would be my first time to do it as a survivor. is there any email contact info to let my displeasure be known?


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

from the http://www.shinerbash.com/ website
Shiner Beers is going back to it's roots in anticipation of the Spoetzl Brewery's 100th Anniversary. Shiner BASH was formerly Shiner GASP, which was the Great Austin to Shiner Pedal, and the beginning of Shiner's biking history. This year we will be returning to Shiner's past and once again have Shiner GASP, *one Great bike ride from Austin to Shiner.*
Shiner GASP will be held May 5th, 2007 and the bike ride will be from Austin to the Spoetzl Brewery in Shiner, Texas.

yea.... i did the ride from San Antonio for the last 2 years. i can see why they want one route it's alot of coordination on Shiners part, too much work. The group from Austin was probably the largest and they're chasing the college crowd. Austin makes sense. Could'nt find a contact us page.


----------



## runningdud (Mar 17, 2005)

well, I understand that they want to streamline and not have routes from SA and Houston. But, cutting those routes out eliminates probably a couple thousand riders from participating and raising funds for the charity, American Cancer Society, a cause near and dear to my lymphatic system. Personally, I think its a bad move.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Like the beer their ride is getting thinner too.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Since the ride is one way (e.g., Austin to Shiner), is there transportation back to the originating city? Or do you need to arrange a support vehicle or just ride the 90 miles back?


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

they'll provide a ride back to austin if you register for it.


----------



## runningdud (Mar 17, 2005)

culdeus said:


> Like the beer their ride is getting thinner too.


Agree. Guinness in cans roolz!


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

Registration is NOW OPEN. if i can organize a ride to austin i'm in.


----------

